# Edinburgh - daytime parking



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Going to visit Edinburgh in a couple of weeks to see Hateful 8 in 70mm.

Need to find somewhere we can park van (which will have two dogs in it) not too far away from Lothian Road, which is just to the west of the castle.

We're 8m x 3.1 high - ideas anyone ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don't rely on info from the Car Parks Dept. of the City Council; I phoned to ask if there were any height barriers at the P+R on the southside of the City. ' not sure but I will check', came back with info that there were not barriers. Wrong!:surprise:

Fortunately it was the weekend and a very helpful(Polish) security guard at an adjacent office block allowed us to park in their car park. [No, Basia did not chat him up in Polish, nor flash her eyebrows - it was all my own work:laugh:]

Geoff


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

You could park the van alongside the Botanic Gardens. There is a park nearby and you can park there but it is a bit of a walk to Lothian Road.
I don't think you would get parking on Lothian Road for a van.
Alternatively the CC site in Edinburgh and get a taxi into town. That would be my choice if I had two dogs.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Jamsieboy said:


> You could park the van alongside the Botanic Gardens. There is a park nearby and you can park there but it is a bit of a walk to Lothian Road.
> I don't think you would get parking on Lothian Road for a van.
> Alternatively the CC site in Edinburgh and get a taxi into town. That would be my choice if I had two dogs.


Hadn't thought of that! We're visiting friends in Stow and we were going to ride the rails form there, but it extends the duration of the dogs' solo occupancy of the van to over the (albeit arbitrary) 6hr limit. Will investigate :wink2:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

When in Edinburgh, we stay at the Mortonhall site just inside the ring road on the south side. The No 11 bus from outside the site takes you right into the city centre along the Lothian Road. The walk from bus to the CC site at Silverknowes is quite a bit longer and if it's at night the lighting is not very good. The buses are not so frequent either. 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I see more and more people parking in the large carpark (no barriers) outside the Ocean Terminal Shopping Centre in Leith. It has an excellent bus service every 10 minutes which would take you along Princes Street to the bottom of Lothian Road. Seems to be a couple of motorhome parked there every time I visit. Follow the signs for Britannia from anywhere in the city.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Suenliam said:


> When in Edinburgh, we stay at the Mortonhall site just inside the ring road on the south side. The No 11 bus from outside the site takes you right into the city centre along the Lothian Road. The walk from bus to the CC site at Silverknowes is quite a bit longer and if it's at night the lighting is not very good. The buses are not so frequent either.
> Enjoy your stay.


We also use Mortonhall when visiting Edinburgh, very handy for the city and the Sainsbury's supermarket.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> When in Edinburgh, we stay at the Mortonhall site just inside the ring road on the south side. The No 11 bus from outside the site takes you right into the city centre along the Lothian Road. The walk from bus to the CC site at Silverknowes is quite a bit longer and if it's at night the lighting is not very good. The buses are not so frequent either.
> Enjoy your stay.


Thanks for this useful tip. I've just booked for a couple of nights in the summer and they have so kindly agreed to let me leave the MH there for a couple of days too while travelling inland.. Really pleasant,:laugh: helpful people.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> Thanks for this useful tip. I've just booked for a couple of nights in the summer and they have so kindly agreed to let me leave the MH there for a couple of days too while travelling inland.. Really pleasant,:laugh: helpful people.


They have been really helpful when we have used them.

To catch the bus into town head down the lane from the entrance to the main road at the end. then turn left and cross over the road to the bus stop - about 150m (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes Siggie you do remember correctly. There is now a bus shelter and one of those sign things that tell you when the bus is due. Tends to have a mind of its own, but as buses are only about 10 mins apart (no.11) there is never long to wait. Bus stop on the return bus is just at the end of the lane to the site.
We have always found the staff at the site very helpful, and perhaps even better they are pleased to help!
We are due there next Sunday for 3 nights - can't wait:smile2:

Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I just though I should mention that when we were there and used the buses one had to have the correct change to get on.English bus passes are not accepted.

cabby

Yes it is a good site.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

cabby said:


> I just though I should mention that when we were there and used the buses one had to have the correct change to get on.English bus passes are not accepted.
> 
> cabby
> 
> Yes it is a good site.


I am in Edinburgh at the moment. I'm on the Caravan Club site as that is cheaper for me being on my own. It is quite a trek to the bus stop and there are no street lights. I came to Edinburgh to meet some friends who were here for the rugby so my travelling has involved a few late night returns to site!

Single trips on Lothian Buses are £1.50 and returns £3.00 or you can pay £4.00 for a day ticket (£2.00 for a day ticket for a child or 70p a journey). You need the correct fare as I don't think the machine which is next to the driver as you get on the bus gives any change. The night bus which is what I ended up getting on Saturday night/Sunday morning costs £3.00.

I have to stay here until a replacement jockey wheel for my trailer arrives but there are some great walks and weather here today was excellent as Imogen seems to be hitting the South!

Oh, and by the way Welsh bus passes aren't accepted either!


----------

